

My top blog content during 2009 - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/blog-greatest-hits-2009.html

======
jacquesm
I don't think that it is strange that your letter to the Queen got as much
traffic as it did, that got some major play outside of the technology press.

------
josefresco
I like how #8 and #10 seemingly contradict each other.

------
qeorge
I don't see what value this post adds to HN. Perhaps if you added some
statistics this would be more interesting.

